# What???!!!



## chufeng (Mar 1, 2003)

Mike,



> Fellow posters.
> 
> I have updated my profile for all to see. I believe that RyuShiKan now may recognize that he may have been in error to accuse me of being Zhao Dei Wei.
> 
> ...



You created an alias for the sole purpose of "having fun" with RyuShiKan?

I believe that violates the rules of this forum...but that is the moderators business, not mine.

However, since you feel the need to deceive, I KNOW I won't respond to your future posts.

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## Jill666 (Mar 1, 2003)

I agree- 

while I can appreciate the fun involved with screwing with someone's head, I am here to learn. I don't much like having my time wasted. If someone is known for being painfully honest and takes the bait and you can see that, why be so unkind as to bait them? Who benefits?


----------



## Shuri-te (Mar 1, 2003)

Chu feng,

Not you too. I thought only RyuShiKan would deliberately misrepresent what I said. 

You said: 





> You created an alias for the sole purpose of "having fun" with RyuShiKan?



I said *NO SUCH THING* and I resent your making this blatant misrepresentation. Your own post quotes me saying I said I rejoined thinking it might be *"helpful in my research into the way kata is practiced today, as well as in years past."*

When RyuShiKan began a character attack, accusing me of someone I was not, I chose to not to back down but to hoist him in his own petard. In a private email he called me a coward for not offering up my personal information. But it appears you would want me to be a coward and back down from RyuShiKan's totally anwarranted accusation and odd demands that I answer the following questions. 

"Where did you learn your art? Who did you learn it from? What is the name of your art? How many years did it take you to reach black belt and how many to reach 5th dan? Which kata do you practice? How many repetitions do you do of each kata? Is there anything different about you art that is not found in other similar arts? What are some of the principles associated with your art? (i.e dojo kun or something along those lines)"

Perhaps it is your experience on MartialTalk that when you ask a simple question such as I did, you get a barrage of requests in reply, but no answer to your question. 

What simply evades me is just how you think it so deceptive of me not to answer these questions, when in the past RyuShiKan has made critical statements regarding my background and training.


----------



## Shuri-te (Mar 1, 2003)

Jill666,

Please tell me what "bait" was taken.


----------



## chufeng (Mar 2, 2003)

Mike,

I know you can't respond since your account is suspended but here is something to chew on...

Nice thing about e-mail...once you receive it, it's yours to do as you please...Here is ShihanMike's note to RyuShiKan:



> RyuShiKan,
> 
> Chickenshit?? Is that the best you can do? I would have expected a bit more vituperation from you.
> 
> ...



I think your intent is quite clear in this e-mail...
I'm done with this thread...

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 2, 2003)

chufeng,
  As much as I apreciate your intent, I have to ask that you (and everyone) not post the contents of private emails, especially when we are investigating things.  It makes our jobs harder, not easier to be fair.

Shoot them to us if you would (Try n include all the headers, it helps things)

Thanks

Bob


----------



## chufeng (Mar 2, 2003)

It is not something I do routinely...
In fact, this is the first time I've done it...
...and only because of the intentional deception...
He wasn't just fooling RyuShiKan, but everyone else who took him seriously...

I won't do it again.

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## Mike Clarke (Mar 2, 2003)

I guesss your students would be proud of the kind of games you play on this forum, hay Sensei Mike?

Mike Clarke.


----------



## yilisifu (Mar 3, 2003)

One who is deservedly called "sensei" would NEVER use such a ruse for any reason.  He is proud of his art and he represents it (and himself) to the best of his ability at all times.  

Further, he is proud of his martial arts ancestry and will readily state who his teachers are and have been, who promoted him to his current grade, and so forth.  Refusal to answer such simple and direct questions, or trying to avoid responding to such queries is NOT the behavior of a true "sensei."

RyuShihkan asked such questions.  Shuri-Te did his best to avoid providing answers.

That says it all.


----------

